# Soho Square Air Raid Shelter, London



## callumcrom00 (Mar 9, 2022)

Situated underneath Soho Square, London, Underground 300 Person, four big room WW2 Air Raid Shelter which was going to be used as a Borough Control Bunker during the Cold War but this never happened.


----------



## Lsmith99 (Aug 8, 2022)

How on earth did you gain access ?? Would love to see this


----------



## mick_3d (Aug 9, 2022)

In the 80s (age reveal) I started out working at Film/Photo studio - 17 North Audley Street W1. It was the VAT Office prior to that. There was one there too. My guess is, there are many on these in central London. After I left there, the building's interior was gutted and modernised. I wonder If they left the air raid shelters in place? If current world tensions worsen and it kicks off, everyone head for W1


----------



## callumcrom00 (Sep 4, 2022)

Lsmith99 said:


> How on earth did you gain access ?? Would love to see this


Its no longer accessible, the entrance i used has been bricked up. This was an explore from over a year ago.


----------



## HistoryBuff (Sep 5, 2022)

callumcrom00 said:


> Its no longer accessible, the entrance i used has been bricked up. This was an explore from over a year ago.


Awesome pics! Thanks that you got there first.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 6, 2022)

Very nice place that, shame if its lost forever.


----------

